# Sigelei cooktop



## Alex (2/4/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## annemarievdh (3/4/15)

BwaHahahahaha 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (4/4/15)

Awesome


----------



## PrenessaM (4/4/15)

And here I was thinking @shaunnadan was crazy when he lit a candle using his mod.....


----------

